# Procuring information for EWAT position (BC)



## jmlz87 (8 Sep 2008)

I am looking for a place of full-time employment at a unit in or near the Lower Mainland of British Columbia. I am a PteB almost one year in, finishing my Phase 1 training 10 Oct 08 and will be available for GD or such NLT 20 Oct 08.

Experience with OR taskings, med. records, OPFOR and other GD.

I have accommodations and transportation within the Lower Mainland. I reside in N Burnaby.

I have not been told the duration of EWAT, as Lv III clearances are infamous for their unpredictability. I have been told anywhere from 3 months to years.

If you or anyone you know could use a spare hand in or around the GVA, please let me know. I would be gracious if anyone could use me.


Regards,

PteB Lew 741
2 Sqn F Tp
COMM RSCH QL3 PH1
CFSCE Kingston

Contact:  

Please PM for CoC listing.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Sep 2008)

jmlz87 said:
			
		

> I am looking for a place of full-time employment at a unit in or near the Lower Mainland of British Columbia. I am a PteB almost one year in, finishing my Phase 1 training 10 Oct 08 and will be available for GD or such NLT 20 Oct 08.
> 
> Experience with OR taskings, med. records, OPFOR and other GD.
> 
> ...



Why not go through YOUR CoC for taskings? Or look on the DIN for avail positions


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Why not go through YOUR CoC for taskings? Or look on the DIN for avail positions



For some reason, especially with the Comm Research crowd, they are encouraged to find EWAT within their home areas, as they will be on extended period waiting for the Lev III and then the 3s.  If they are able to work in the home locations, it saves the CF oddles of $$ on things like R & Q, and Seperation Allowance for those who are married/kids etc.  There was one at 1 NSH that was there for over a year when I was still at Bde HQ.  However, he looked for and arranged his own EWAT position with the unit and his CoC approved.  I can't comment on why they do it that way though.  But, in case of 1 NSH, he didn't actually fill a vacant position in the unit per se.  They just said "sure!".


----------



## jmlz87 (8 Sep 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> For some reason, especially with the Comm Research crowd, they are encouraged to find EWAT within their home areas, as they will be on extended period waiting for the Lev III and then the 3s.  If they are able to work in the home locations, it saves the CF oddles of $$ on things like R & Q, and Seperation Allowance for those who are married/kids etc.  There was one at 1 NSH that was there for over a year when I was still at Bde HQ.  However, he looked for and arranged his own EWAT position with the unit and his CoC approved.  I can't comment on why they do it that way though.  But, in case of 1 NSH, he didn't actually fill a vacant position in the unit per se.  They just said "sure!".



Ah Eye In The Sky, you just saved me from trying to put that into my own words, thank you.

CFSCE has some available taskings, but none in my direct home area. I was just throwing this out to see if I could get a bite that someone would be interested or know of someone that would be. And I had no idea where else to post a unique request like this.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Sep 2008)

Since I am not familiar with BC here is a list units located there. These are only the Army units.

British Columbia

Aldergrove
 15th Field Regiment, Royal Canadian Artillery
  The Royal Westminster Regiment 
Chilliwack
 6th Field Squadron, Canadian Military Engineers 
 Area Support Unit Chilliwack 
Comox/Courtney
 The Canadian Scottish Regiment (Princess Mary's) 
Esquimalt  4th Canadian Ranger Patrol Group Headquarters  
Kamloops
 The Rocky Mountain Rangers 
Kelowna
 The British Columbia Dragoons 
Nanaimo
 5th (BC) Field Regiment, Royal Canadian Artillery 
 The Canadian Scottish Regiment (Princess Mary's) 
New Westminster
 The Royal Westminster Regiment 
North Vancouver
 6th Field Squadron, Canadian Military Engineers 
Richmond
 12 (Vancouver) Service Battalion 
Trail
 44th Field Squadron, Canadian Military Engineers 
Vancouver
 12 (Vancouver) Field Ambulance  
 15 Field Artillery Regiment RCA Band 
 15th Field Regiment, Royal Canadian Artillery 
 39 Canadian Brigade Group Headquarters 
 6 Intelligence Company 
 The British Columbia Regiment (Duke of Connaught's Own) 
 The Seaforth Highlanders of Canada 
Vernon
 The British Columbia Dragoons 
Victoria
 11 (Victoria) Field Ambulance  
 11 (Victoria) Service Battalion 
 5th (BC) Field Regiment, Royal Canadian Artillery 
 The Canadian Scottish Regiment (Princess Mary's)


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Since I am not familiar with BC here is a list units located there. These are only the Army units.



He is interested in the Comms Res(now Army), which you haven't listed with the Army Units.  I guess it is time to update all the lists and org charts.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Sep 2008)

Took that straight from LFWA/JTFW site.


----------



## jmlz87 (8 Sep 2008)

Thank you all army.ca subscribers for the great replies.

Now my question is if I wanted to contact said units, all I have are ph #s to orderly rooms. I would think contacting them via e-mail on DWAN would be my best bet. Alas my searching on the civi-net hasn't come up with anything, so I will have to wait for someone with DWAN access. I doubt I'll be getting mine soon.

Again hence my odd request here. I had no other method of getting this far without army.ca.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2008)

jmlz87 said:
			
		

> Thank you all army.ca subscribers for the great replies.
> 
> Now my question is if I wanted to contact said units, all I have are ph #s to orderly rooms. I would think contacting them via e-mail on DWAN would be my best bet. Alas my searching on the civi-net hasn't come up with anything, so I will have to wait for someone with DWAN access. I doubt I'll be getting mine soon.
> 
> Again hence my odd request here. I had no other method of getting this far without army.ca.



Go on the DWAN and find the DND Address Book and the Phone Book and call some of those units using the CSN.  All Comms Research guys I know, know their way around those.


----------



## jmlz87 (8 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Go on the DWAN and find the DND Address Book and the Phone Book and call some of those units using the CSN.  All Comms Research guys I know, know their way around those.



Will do when I get the opportunity, thank you Mr. Wallace.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Sep 2008)

jmlz87 said:
			
		

> Thank you all army.ca subscribers for the great replies.
> 
> Now my question is if I wanted to contact said units, *all I have are ph #s to orderly rooms*. I would think contacting them via e-mail on DWAN would be my best bet. Alas my searching on the civi-net hasn't come up with anything, so I will have to wait for someone with DWAN access. I doubt I'll be getting mine soon.
> 
> Again hence my odd request here. I had no other method of getting this far without army.ca.



That is a start, you could ask for the units Trg WO/MWO/O and explain what you are looking for and if they are willing to take you on.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> That is a start, you could ask for the units Trg WO/MWO/O and explain what you are looking for and if they are willing to take you on.



And make sure they know it is FOC (free of charge) to the unit...if you can't find a spot with a Reserve Comm's Sqn, try getting a position as an IT Rep or the like with a unit...they are usually crying for people to do this as it becomes "'another" Secondary Duty for someone already juggling 3 or 4 of them.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Sep 2008)

A few of the EWATs I know at 2 EW ended up doing shore patrol taskings for a little while, not sure what coast. If I see some of them before heading to Ottawa tomorrow morning, I'll ask and throw you a PM.

Could always go to Wainwright! That's kinda close to BC....


----------



## HollywoodHitman (10 Sep 2008)

Westies....If u can fill an IT spot, look at the Westies....


----------



## jmlz87 (20 Feb 2009)

Sorry to bring up a dead thread but just wanted to post an update on my search for an EWAT pos.

I'm back home in Vancouver @ CFRC Vancouver working as an acting-FM in Processing. I'm a general lackey to everyone who needs something done, but thats allowed me to do a little of everything from start to finish. Have to say I never knew how complex the process was! 

A big shout of thanks to all of you Army.ca subscribers for the help and direction which enabled me to get this pos.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (20 Feb 2009)

Well, at least you're across the street from the Westies. I win.


----------



## jmlz87 (20 Feb 2009)

Heh, we love using your parade square for our ball hockey on Wed; It's either that or CrossFit.


----------

